

C++ -- Using STL library to binary search for greatest  - randartie
http://www.swageroo.com/wordpress/c-stl-find-last-number-less-than-or-equal-to-a-given-element-in-an-array-or-container/

======
randartie
Article title cut - Using STL Library to binary search for greatest item less
than or equal a given item.

